# DHL hat TV auf dem Kopf transportiert, kann dies zu Schäden führen?



## Elektro (22. November 2013)

*DHL hat TV auf dem Kopf transportiert, kann dies zu Schäden führen?*

Hallo,
DHL hat mir heute einen TV geliefert. Zu meinem großen Erstaunen wurde dieser Im Fahrzeug auf dem Kopf transportiert, obwohl auf dem Karton eine Abbildung ist mit dem Pfeil nach oben um ihn so zu transportieren. Der Fahrer meinte man würde das bei DHL immer so handhaben. Ich bin jetzt bisschen Ratlos.

Hat jemand die selbe Erfahrung bei der Lieferung gemacht?
Kann das zu "Langzeitschäden" führen?

Danke für Eure Antworten.

Gruß Elektro





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the.hai (22. November 2013)

*AW: DHL hat TV auf dem Kopf transportiert, kann dies zu Schäden führen?*

also solange er nicht flach lag und irgendetwas auf die mattscheibe durchgedrückt hat, würde ich mir da keine sorgen machen.

ich möchte nicht wissen wie die dinger vorher transportiert wurden, immerhin ist der transport per dhl vom händler zu dir nur der kleinste teil der reise^^

sofern er ordnungsgemäß funktioniert, ist doch alles in ordnung.


----------



## wishi (22. November 2013)

*AW: DHL hat TV auf dem Kopf transportiert, kann dies zu Schäden führen?*

Ne, was soll da passieren? Geht im eigentlichen darum, das er Aufrecht transportiert wird, damit wie der Vorredner schon sagte, nichts auf das "Display" abgestellt wird und des dadurch bricht.


----------



## Herbboy (22. November 2013)

*AW: DHL hat TV auf dem Kopf transportiert, kann dies zu Schäden führen?*

Da könnte maximal vlt der Bote morgen Kopfschmerzen haben, wenn er das Ding auf seinem Kopf transportiert hat... 


Nee, im Ernst: was soll da passieren? Da sind ja keine Flüssigkeiten drin, die dann irgendwo hinlaufen könnten, wo sie nicht hingehören, wie es zB bei älteren Kühlschränken der Fall war.

Das mit "oben" und "unten" ist nur für zwei Sachen wichtig: erstens dafür, dass man es nicht unbedingt flach hinlegen sollte (wobei selbst das idR nicht kritisch ist, da ja nicht das Display unmittelbar am Karton anliegt) und zweiten: wenn Du den Karton aufmachst und NICHT wüsstest, wo oben ist, würde Dir das Ding evlt. rausfallen bzw. du hättest Probleme, es aus dem Karton zu holen, hast vlt keine "Griffmöglichkeiten", so dass es auf halben Weg entgleitet und runterknallt, oder Zubehör fällt raus oder so was. Für den eigentlichen Transport ist das aber an sich völlig egal.


----------



## Robstar85 (22. November 2013)

*AW: DHL hat TV auf dem Kopf transportiert, kann dies zu Schäden führen?*

nur große Plasma TV´s sollte man nicht waagerecht transportieren, weil sonst die Glasscheibe kaputtgehen könnte. Bei LCD`s ist das egal.


----------



## Elektro (22. November 2013)

*AW: DHL hat TV auf dem Kopf transportiert, kann dies zu Schäden führen?*

Danke für Eure Antworten,
mal sehen wie lange das Teil überhaupt durchhält vielleicht wird es ja eh der erste und letzte Samsung TV. 

Ich finde es trotzdem erstaunlich das die DHL Mitarbeiter, die sowas ja sicher öfter transportieren, das so tun. Bisher habe ich immer auf die gute alte Post gesetzt, nach dieser Erfahrung werde ich wohl mal anderen Anbietern beim Versand ne Chance geben.

Gruß Elektro


----------



## mds51 (22. November 2013)

Sollte im Normalfall nichts passieren. Ansonsten reklamieren


----------



## Herbboy (22. November 2013)

*AW: DHL hat TV auf dem Kopf transportiert, kann dies zu Schäden führen?*



Elektro schrieb:


> Ich finde es trotzdem erstaunlich das die DHL Mitarbeiter, die sowas ja sicher öfter transportieren, das so tun. Bisher habe ich immer auf die gute alte Post gesetzt, nach dieser Erfahrung werde ich wohl mal anderen Anbietern beim Versand ne Chance geben.


 Wie gesagt: es gibt keinen Grund, warum das schaden sollte. Mir fällt auch ansonsten kein verpacktes Produkt ein, bei dem es eine Rolle spielt, wie herum man es trägt oder transportiert. Selbst so Dinge wie ein PC mit seinem CPU-Kühler: eine unerwartete Beschleunigung, die vlt am Kühler rumreisst, kann in jede erdenklich Richtung vorkommen, selbst da ist es also egal, wie herum man das transportiert. Wichtig ist, dass das Paket nicht bei der Fahrt zu viel Spiel hat und im Laderaum "rumfliegen" kann. 

Fänd ich jetzt extrem abwegig, deswegen dem ganzen Konzern DHL zu misstrauen, zumal ja auch überhaupt nicht gesagt ist, ob der Fahrer nicht einfach nur Müll erzählt hat, weil es ihm peinlich war, dass der das Paket "falschrum" getragen hat


----------



## the.hai (22. November 2013)

also ich kann nur gutes über samsung tvs berichten. 

mein vater  hat den aktuellen led 65" aus der 8er serie und ich hab den 46"  vorgänger von vor ein paar jahren aus ebenfalls der zweit besten serie.


p.s. mein vater hat seinen sogar liegend transportiert vom händler bis nachhause 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Superwip (22. November 2013)

*AW: DHL hat TV auf dem Kopf transportiert, kann dies zu Schäden führen?*

Bei großen Plasma TVs besteht theoretisch die Gefahr das das Panel bricht da es nur an den Rändern aufgehängt ist und bei einem liegenden Gerät zu schwingen beginnen kann... soweit die Theorie.

Ich hab aber noch nie von echten Schäden dadurch gehört; falls das Panel gesprungen ist oder sich gelöst hat kannst du den TV natürlich zum Händler zurückschicken, wer schuld ist kann sich der Händler dann mit dem Versender ausmachen, das ist nicht dein Problem.


----------



## Elektro (23. November 2013)

*AW: DHL hat TV auf dem Kopf transportiert, kann dies zu Schäden führen?*

Ja, wie gesagt Danke für Eure Antworten. Ich bin da wohl zu übervorsichtig. Ich kenne es von der Arbeit, das Geräte im Betrieb teilweise sehr genau ausgerichtet sein müssen um korrekte Daten zu liefern ( z.B. Beschleunigungsmesser ) und da wir Viel Ware erhalten und versenden bei der auch sehr oft auf eine Richtige Transportlage zu achten ist gabe ich mir da halt Gedanken gemacht. Die Zeit wirds zeigen. 

@the.thai: schönes großes Auto  wenn da ein 65 Zoller quer reinpasst!
@Herbboy: Ja Du hast recht ich sollte nicht von einem Mitarbeiter auf alle schließen. Leider neigt der Mensch zu so etwas.


----------

